# Quilting Frame



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

I just received an email from my sister. She'd like to have a quilting frame. I never even heard of one until the email but found two sites for purchasing plans. Build-a-quilt and Moritz design.

Does anyone have any plans or experience with these things and would be able to point me in the right direction? I don't even know what questions to ask. I'm not averse to buying either plan above, but if a Jock has made one previously, I'd appreciate any info possible.

Thanks.

Grantman


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I was asked about that earlier this year. My research showed that they are essentially large scrolls on a legged frame. The quilt is rolled onto one of the scroll rollers and gets fed across to the other roller as it's quilted. This keeps the thing from using up an entire room. - lol


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

There are 2 entirely different types, one for hand quilting and another for machine quilting.
Each type has numerous variations. Machine quilting frames are designed for specific machine specifications.
Hand quilting are usually customized to the individual quilter. As Sawkerf said, either type is essentially 2 scrolls with a tensioning device that keeps the material taunt. Ask your sis for a little more information about type, size of quilt and size of room it will be used in. While waiting for answers to your questions, visit quilters web sites, sewing supply stores where you can see the basics. Most stores and web sites sell "ready made" frames for the less decerning customers.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Grantman,

I've built 2 quilting frames before….one for a customer, and one for my wife. One was oak, and the other was cherry. I bought a starter kit from a company called Hintergerg Quilting Frames. You can go on-line and find them.I used the starter kit to use as a pattern for the 2nd frame. It has wheels, stops, catches, etc. I cut the wheels out on the bandsaw. Easy to build…. The only thing you will need to buy, if memory serves me, is 3--1 1/4" thinwall conduit metal pies to use as rollers to roll the quilt up or down as you use it, and the stops will tighten it up or loosen it as desired…It can used to make anything from a baby blanket to a king-size quilt…....Here are a few pics of the ones I built…..One was 8' long, and the other was 6' for the customer.













































I don't know if this is what you are after, but if you need any more help, just PM me…...


----------



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I'll pass this link along to my sister and see what she wants to do. Rick - if there's interest, I'll get a hold of you.

Cheers, and thanks again.


----------



## Pattycake123 (Feb 16, 2020)

I need ails for my EZ3 quilting frame. One were lost in a move. Any suggestions?


----------

